# Moeris Grand Prix Demi Hunter



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone 

I have been scouring the net trying to dig up some info about this pocket watch, but with little success!

Does anyone know anything about this kind of watch?

Or perhaps you could point me in the right direction in regards to were I should be looking.

I know very little about this watch, just that it was purchased in 1974 by an elderly man,

it has moeris grand prix written on the dial.

And of course that it has a demi hunter case.

Any info or opinions would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Moeris pocket watches are usually military ones, never seen a half hunter, let alone gold plated / solid gold, it would be quite limited i would imagine........was it purchased "new" in 1974?? A picture of the movement would help, it does look modern............


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello 

Thanks for your reply.

Yes it was purchased by an elderly man in 1974 so it could of been made that year or possibly even older.

I sent away pictures for it to be evaluated but the specialist couldn't give me any details nor a price for this watch.

I will get some pictures of the movement up soon


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry yes I believe it was purchased new in 1974


----------

